# "Blue Marlana" 8/3/13



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

The boat is ALMOST 100%, so we decided to make our second trip this season on the re-powered "Blue Marlana." We left the dock friday night, and slowly paddled south towards the double nipple. The seas were beautiful, which made for a peaceful journey south. We had a nice dinner, and just enjoyed being on the water.

By sun-up, we were at the DN, and immediately found a killer rip we were looking for. We were psyched with high hopes of screaming drags. Well, after two hours without a knock down, we decided to bail. There were several boats on this line, and I didn't see a whole lot of action. The water just didn't feel right, so we started trolling north East. 

We were beginning to worry about our day, when we noticed a little more bait, and things seemed a little fishier. For the rest of the day, we steadily picked away at a nice box of fish. We threw a dozen or so Mahi in the box, and got a limit of wahoo before calling it a day. The spur seemed lively, despite the off-colored water.

****** got the best of us, as we lost two yesterday. One spit the hook after a nice 100 yard run, and the other crashed the flat line, only to miss the bait entirely.

I even got to catch a fish, as we had a double of mahi. (yes, I took the small one) 

The largest Mahi weighed in @ 32#, and wahoo @ 30#. A couple dock carts full of fish made for a long day of cleaning today, but we will eat well for a while.

The boat ran great, so we were happy. Good day on the water! Looking forward to next weekend PBGFC's Lady Angler Tournament.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Sweet! Can't wait until next weekend. Praying for calm seas 🙏


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job yall! Did ya pull the lure I told ya about?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch!!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Very well done :thumbsup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Ya'll kill it every time! Congrats!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a nice cart full on good eating!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

So there are some blue water fish still roaming around within 70 or so miles. Nice to know. Hoping the rain stops and the water cleans up soon. Nice box of fish.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch. Glad the boat ran out well for y'all.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats Dave and Marlana! Ya'll filled the box and a limit of wahoo... now that's cool. Thanks for the report.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Glad to see someone found some good water that produced for them! Great haul


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

Does any one know how many boats are prerigistered for this weekend?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! Strange how the rips have not been hot this year. Numerous times this summer I have put out a spread on a killer looking rip only to come up empty handed?! Looks like you regrouped nicely!

Robert


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Sounds like a great trip! Strange how the rips have not been hot this year. Numerous times this summer I have put out a spread on a killer looking rip only to come up empty handed?! Looks like you regrouped nicely!
> 
> Robert












Agree! One would think there would be a few fish on this line. Probably were, we just couldn't catch ' em!


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice fish Dave and Marlana!! and tasty too! Thank you!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report as usual, thanks for sharing...


----------

